# 89 stereo



## spm588 (Aug 20, 2004)

recently when I turn my car on the stereo sound is kind of unbearable. There is a loud pitched whistle and it takes about 15 minutes to go away. Even if I tur the volume all the way down, when u cant even hear the music, the whistle is still as loud as ever........does this stereo have to go?


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

Let me guess.. you've got Bose.. 

If you're good with a soldering iron, you can fix it yourself for a few bucks and some new capacitors. If not, then i suggest ripping out the entire system and starting over.. getting the bose repaired is insanely expensive, and just not worht it, IMO.


----------



## spm588 (Aug 20, 2004)

do u think it is the stereo its self, or is it the speakers?


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

It's actually the amplifier... there are small amplifiers next to each speaker. that's the common point of failure in them, but the noise could also be the head unit.

do a search on google for "bose squeal noise" or something like that and you will come up with tons of information about it.


----------

